# Any old Indefatigable boys out there.



## paul price (Oct 25, 2008)

Are there any old t.s indefatigable lads who were there in 1978/ 79. Id like to hear from you.


----------



## jimtar17 (Mar 3, 2009)

*Indefatigable*

Hi Paul
I was at the Indie 1954/55 . Do you attend the reunions ? next one is June 6th
Cheers from Jim


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

Hi Paul, have you seen this?
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=12455


----------



## NOEL MUTCH (Jun 12, 2012)

*Indefatigable*

Helloe Paul,

The only connection I had was through a neighbour who worked there I am not sure what he did but I think he was a teacher his name was Patterson. The period would be 1958 onward.

Cheers-Noel Mutch


----------



## Cutsplice (May 23, 2008)

NOEL MUTCH said:


> Helloe Paul,
> 
> The only connection I had was through a neighbour who worked there I am not sure what he did but I think he was a teacher his name was Patterson. The period would be 1958 onward.
> 
> Cheers-Noel Mutch


When I was at the Indie 1960/61 a guy named Patterson was teaching us Maths cant recal if he taught any other subject. He used to wear a C/O uniform but about three of them did also but the designated Cheif Officer was a guy named Derrick but he did not teach any subjects another guy named Wade was there and I understand he became C/O after Derrick retired and later became the Captain.


----------



## MyWagga (Mar 5, 2012)

*Indefatigable*

Missed you by 10 years Paul, I was there 68-69.
Revisited the place just before it closed in 1993. Wandered around the old school full of nostalgia when the boys were on leave so it was really quiet. Came across the seamstress still at work repairing all the kit. She said she thought she still remembered me! It had been over 20 years since I'd left by then.

I wrote a lot about the Inde in my book "Running For Home". The Inde played a big part in my life.


----------

